# Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge



## Mxbx Dxck (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

bin neu hier im Forum und begeisterter Norgeangler. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am Überlegen, mir ein GPS Handy zuzulegen. Leider verstehe ich das ganze technische Kauderwelsch nicht so wirklich. Ich will bestimmte Koordinaten eingeben können, ev. Seekarten einlesen und aktuell gute Stellen eintragen können. Ich frag Euch jetzt einfach mal, wer hat welche Erfahrungen mit welchem Gerät? Zu einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis natürlich!
Gruss

der neue Boardi


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

vielleicht ja dieses in diesem Thread ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Moby Dick schrieb:
			
		

> ... ev. Seekarten einlesen


Willkommen erstmal an Board. Dieses evtl. macht ca. 300 EURO aus, plus die Seekarten (ab ca. 150 EUR).
Ich selber habe das Garmin GPS 72 und kann das uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Kann allerdings keine Karten einlesen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

moin mobydick #h

erstmal nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

zu deinem anliegen: für die reine navigation auf norges fahrwassern reicht schon nen ausläufermodell der gängigsten handgeräte von garmin oder magellan... solltest du auf´n markt schon für runde € 150 bekommen... gibt in dieser preisregion auch schon EGNOS-fähige navigeräte, welche du auf alle fälle bevorzugen solltest...

...zum einlesen von seekarten ist nen kleiner plotter notwendig. gibt momentan bei aw niemeyer das sportrak color von magellan für „sensationelle“ € 249! dieses gerät kost normalerweise ab € 400 aufwärts... niemeyer hat aber nen relativ großen bestand aus´ner schwedischen konkursmasse aufgekauft und muß die dinger jetzt wohl loswerden  (vor kurzem noch bei € 299)... für das einlesen von seekarten benötigst du dann noch die blue-nav CD europa (nicht das kit für die meridianreihe), welche aber auch wiederum runde € 200 veranschlagt!... auf dieser CD findest du alle 192 vektorisierten seekarten europas... ne einmalige onlinefreischaltung via magellan, bei welcher die regnummer der disc mit der des handgerätes abgeglichen wird und du kannst dir, je nach belieben, immer eine seekarte deines zielgebietes auf´s sportrak laden... ne feine sache.

ist aber halt alles ne frage des preises mobydick. ist halt davon abhängig, wieviel du investieren möchtest #h


----------



## Kunze (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Moby_Dick!






on Board und Viel Spaß!!!

Einige Infos zum Gerät, welches Jirko vorschlug

hier und einiges zur Software dort.

Ich hab ein Gerät der Meridian Serie und auch die Seekartensoftware.

Kann ich nur empfehlen und so bleiben die Kosten auch im Rahmen. #h


----------



## Trollvater (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Mobi-Dick + Boardies,

Deine Frage !!
bin neu hier im Forum und begeisterter Norgeangler. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am Überlegen, mir ein GPS Handy zuzulegen. Leider verstehe ich das ganze technische Kauderwelsch nicht so wirklich. Ich will bestimmte Koordinaten eingeben können, ev. Seekarten einlesen und aktuell gute Stellen eintragen können. Ich frag Euch jetzt einfach mal, wer hat welche Erfahrungen mit welchem Gerät? Zu einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis natürlich!

Meine Antwort:

Kauf dir ein PDA - Gerät zb.von Aldi oder in Ebay !!
Ich habe mir ein PDA - Gerät mit eingebautem GPS von Ebay ersteigert .Ein Gerät von der Fa. " Yakumo 300 GPS ".Ds Gerät war ein Komplettangebot mit Zubeh. Halter für Kfz. alle Kabel ,eine Tasche usw. usw. Es wurde Gebaut damit man im Auto oder zu Fuß immer seinen  Weg findet und das in ganz Europa!!Es soll Baugleich sein mit vielen anderen Geräten.
Es funktioniert einfach Traumhaft!!
Das brachte mich auf den Gedanken ,so etwas muß auf dem Meer auch möglich sein!!
Dazu habe ich das Progr. " Memory-Map OS  Edition 2004 erworben damit können alle Karten,die in Längen und Breitengraden erfasst sind Eingelesen werden " .CD mit Kartenmat. bek. man  im Fachhandel oder Ebay !! 
Der Hit bei der Sache ist .Ich habe einen treuen Begleiter zu Land und auf dem Meer.Das beste was ich seit Jahren in den Händen hatte.Dabei hatte ich schon ein Garmit und ein Magelangerät in Handyform. Aber das ist nichts gegen diese Version von PDA.
Zusätzl. ist das PDA Gerät ein Diktiergerät .
Speicher für (Daten/ Bilder).
Minicomputer mit vollen Funktionen von Exel und Windows.
Dazu noch Spielekonsole und zu guter letzt MP3Spieler

In Frage kommen alle Geräte von Aldi / Lidl  usw mit eingeb. GPS.

Das Gerät kann man bei Nacht beleuchten,somit kommt man auch bei Nebel und Dunkelheit vollkommen sicher nach Hause egal von wo her !! Ich habe mein Gerät jetzt im September das erste Mal auf dem Meer in Südnorwegen getestet .Am 2. Abend zu lange draußen geblieben,es wurde Dunkel 100 Inseln vor uns wir hatten keine Übersicht mehr und es war einfach Fantastisch, ein Blick auf dem Bildsch. und alles war klar !!!!!!!  Alle 6 Sportfischer aus unserer Runde haben sich in der Zwischenzeit das Gerät besorgt!!Das Sagt ja wohl alles aus.
Die Ebayseite solltet Ihr mal schaun!!

http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?
from=R40&satitle=PDA+Yakumo

Das ist keine Schleichwerbung sondern Hilfestellung,denn Ebay kennt jeder:!!!!!


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

hallo trollvater #h

jetzt hast du mich aber neugierig gemacht  dein handgerät bedarf wohl einer genauen inspektion - hehe. hut ab vor deiner "kreativität" und dem drang, nicht dem "teuren" standardmodellen zu verfallen, sondern nach nem ausweich zu suchen... anscheinend mehr als erfolgreich #6


----------



## Pete (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

lest hier mal n büschen nach...scheint ne interessante alternative zu sein...


----------



## Stingray (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Moin Moin

Eigentlich eine tolle Sache. Nur habe ich jetzt gelesen, das ein PDA kein Wasser und besonders kein Salzwasser ab kann |kopfkrat ;+ :c .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Eigentlich eine tolle Sache. Nur habe ich jetzt gelesen, das ein PDA kein Wasser und besonders kein Salzwasser ab kann |kopfkrat ;+ :c .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



na dann schau hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=900791

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stingray (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

@ Lachsy

Danke #6 ! Nun wird es wieder interessant. Die haben zwar keine Gehäuse für Yakumo oder den von Aldi ( wenn es also günstig bleiben soll ), aber dann gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Hersteller von Wasserdichten Gehäusen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*






Pocket-Navigator
(Programm englisch, Handbuch deutsch)

Ein vollwertiges Navigationsprogramm für den Pocket PC

Die Alternative zur Navigation mit dem PC. Ein vollwertiges und eigenständiges Navigationsprogramm, das sich dank der einfachen Bedienung und zahlreichen Funktionen immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreut.

Der Pocket Navigator liest alle Seekarten im BSB-Format, d. h.,auf dem Pocket PC können dieselben Seekarten wie auf demPC verwendet werden. .Programm und Seekarten werden vom PC auf den Pocket PCgeladen. Die Karten werden dabeiin ein Format umgewandelt, das nur wenig Speicherplatz beansprucht. Der PC kann zuhause oder unter Deck bleibenund der Pocket PC zur Navigation mit an Bord bzw. ins Cockpitgenommen werden.

Der Pocket Navigator auf einem Pocket PC mit integriertem GPS oder externer Verbindung zu einem GPS-Gerät (über Bluetooth oder Kabel) ist Hand-GPS und Kartenplotter zugleich. Der Pocket PC kann darüber hinaus zur Straßennavigation, als Terminplaner, als Telefon usw. verwendet werden.

Systemanforderungen für Pocket Navigator:
PDA mit Betriebssystem Windows für Pocket PC |> 4 MB freier Speicherplatz für Navigationssoftware | Speicherplatz je Karten CD ca. 50 MB | sowie ein PC (Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP) mit > 36 MB RAM, > 8 MB freier Festplattenspeicher |
CD-Laufwerk | Microsoft Active Sync 3.x installiert.

http://www.nv-verlag.de/

auch die Memory-Map OS Edition 2004 , arbeitet hervoragend mit Seekarten im BSB format zusammen

auch gibt es dieses hier
http://www.stentec.com/






WinGPS 4.1 Mobile Navigator Neu, ab € 59,90 !
Für PocketPC mit Windows Mobile 2003 und DKW2/BSB Karten. Routennavigation mit DKW2 Karten, wie ANWB, DKW1800/2005 oder Navkom DKW2 Kartensätze.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mxbx Dxck (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Boardies,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die "WELCOMES".|wavey: Es macht immer wieder Spass, sich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die Tipps, werde jetzt mal alles sichten und mir dann so ein Ding wahrscheinlich zulegen (kann ja auch viel zur eigenen Sicherheit beitragen).


----------



## Trollvater (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Boardis !!:m 

Das mit dem Spritzwasser usw. ist ein Problem,aber nur auf dem ersten Blick.#6 

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine Kondomtasche- Condomtasche gekauft.#6 

Ihr müßt ein bischen Suchen aber da bekommt man tolle Sachen.#6 

Kosten so einer Tasche um die 2,5 Euronen!! Wenn sich das Gerät darin befindet kann man alle Knöpfe bedienen und Wasser kann nicht an das Gerät.:m


----------



## Trollvater (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lachsy
> 
> Danke #6 ! Nun wird es wieder interessant. Die haben zwar keine Gehäuse für Yakumo oder den von Aldi ( wenn es also günstig bleiben soll ), aber dann gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Hersteller von Wasserdichten Gehäusen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Boardis !! 

Das mit dem Spritzwasser usw. ist ein Problem,aber nur auf dem ersten Blick. 

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine Kondomtasche- Condomtasche gekauft. 

Ihr müßt ein bischen Suchen aber da bekommt man tolle Sachen. 

Kosten so einer Tasche um die 2,5 Euronen!! Wenn sich das Gerät darin befindet kann man alle Knöpfe bedienen und Wasser kann nicht an das Gerät.
__________________
MFG: Trollvater


----------



## Trollvater (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lachsy
> 
> Danke #6 ! Nun wird es wieder interessant. Die haben zwar keine Gehäuse für Yakumo oder den von Aldi ( wenn es also günstig bleiben soll ), aber dann gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Hersteller von Wasserdichten Gehäusen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Es reicht eine 

KONDOMTASCHE TRANSPARENT TASCHE für PDA oder Handy

 bekommt man bei Ebay !!


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

@ Trollvater

Wenn man die KartenSoftware auf ein PDA läd, ist dann das PDA genau so genau wie ein GPS Handy ( z.B. Sportrack Color ) ??? Und sieht man auch alle Untiefen und Tiefenlinien ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Trollvater
> 
> Wenn man die KartenSoftware auf ein PDA läd, ist dann das PDA genau so genau wie ein GPS Handy ( z.B. Sportrack Color ) ??? Und sieht man auch alle Untiefen und Tiefenlinien ???
> 
> Gruß Thomas



thomas .......JA
siehst du alles 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

@ Lachsy

#6  Sauber ! Dann warte ich mal den nächsten ALDI  PDA ab  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

sogar mein altes PDA ein HP jornada 540 , ist in der lage , als gps zu fungieren. Auch mit seekarten 

je nach Software benutzt er andere Seekarten. zb die vom NV-verlag. Ob man auch die mapsend bluenav benutzen kann , kann ich nicht sagen. Ausser, mit einer freeware wariante, um die gps Cordinaten selbst einzugeben, und halt aus einem Bild (screenshot) eine Karte zu machen 

Nur wird man hierfür immer ein satz karten kaufen müssen , vom jeweiligen gebiet

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Trollvater (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Stingray

Wenn man die KartenSoftware auf ein PDA läd, ist dann das PDA genau so genau wie ein GPS Handy ( z.B. Sportrack Color ) ??? Und sieht man auch alle Untiefen und Tiefenlinien ???

Hallo Stingray!!:m :m 
Ja das ist ja der Witz.!!!
Genau so wie, eine Seekarte eben ist und absolut gestochen scharf auf dem Display.Nachts sogar mit Beleuchtung.#6 
Du kannst Dich in die Karte Einzoomen bis auf die kleinste Kleinigkeit.
Du kannst sehr große Karten Speichern,in der Bedienung sieht das so aus.Du bist auf dem Meer und weist nicht genau wo Du bist,Du schaltest das PDA/GPS - Gerät ein und Dein Standort wird durch einen leuchtenden und blinkenden roten Punkt in der Karte Angezeigt, wärend oben im Bildschirm die GPS-Daten angezeigt werden.Wenn Du jetzt Treibst/Driftest oder Fährst zeigt das PDA Dir die Geschwindigkeit und sofort mit einer von der  hell Leuchtenden Standortanzeige ausgehenden Linie in der Karte an wohin Du fährst.Die rote Linie mit Feil zeigt Dir dann an wohin Du fährst oder Driftest bis zum nächsten in der verlängerung der Linie zu ereichenden Festland (erster Festlandkontakt ).Jetzt hast Du es in der Hand Inseln/Untiefen zu Umfahren oder die geradeste und schnellst Strecke zum Zeilort zu fahren oder Zielgebiete zum Fischen zu suchen |wavey: ,denn Seekarten haben ja bekanntlich tiefenangaben.


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Kann man den ein PDA auch wie ein GPS Handy programmieren. Soll heißen, vorher markante Punkte einspeichern. Und wenn man aus dem Hafen los fährt zeigt mir das PDA an, in welche Richtung ich fahren muß ( mit einem Pfeil oder so ), um z.B. zu einer Untiefe zu kommen ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Trollvater (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Ja das kann man!!
Kann man den ein PDA auch wie ein GPS Handy programmieren. Soll heißen, vorher markante Punkte einspeichern. Und wenn man aus dem Hafen los fährt zeigt mir das PDA an, in welche Richtung ich fahren muß ( mit einem Pfeil oder so ), um z.B. zu einer Untiefe zu kommen ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

So, nun bin ich überzeugt #6 . Mal sehen, wann ALDI Nord wieder ein PDA hat.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo,

vielleiocht fehl am Platze mein Beitrag jetzt, aber ich habe schon jahrelang zwei GPS Geräte älterer Art. Eines von beiden ist das, was ich immer gebrauche. Das zweite ist das Sicherheitsgerät. Mit beiden nehme ich die wichtigsten Positionen beim ersten Rausfahren, um immer wieder zurückzufinden mit der "Mann über Bord" Funktion und benenne sie später entsprechend um. Dann bleibt das eine Gerät ausgeschaltet in der wasserdichten Tasche. Vorher habe ich in beide Geräte zu Hause aus dem Wegpunktverzeichnis die Daten der festen Seezeichen manuell eingegeben. Aus der Seekarte nehme ich die möglichen fängigen Stellen und gebe sie auch ein. Vor Ort werden eventuell gute Stellen ebenfalls mit der "Mann über Bord" Taste gespeichert und abend entsprechend umbenannt. In Verbindung mit der Seekarte fahre ich dann nur noch "Goto", also im direkten Anfahr-Programm. Ist zwar alles inzwischen nicht mehr "in" aber ich beherrsche die Dinger im Schlaf und fühle mich sehr sicher damit. Ausgesprochen angenehm empfinde ich die Tatsache, dass ich echt warten kann, bis die Batterien leer sind. nach dem Wechseln auch unterwegs steht sofort wieder der Kurs an
Alle Möglichkeiten wie Geschwindigkeit, Restzeitanzeige usw. haben sie natürlich auch.

Dieter


----------



## Amerika1110 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Leute,

kann ebenfalls PDA nur empfehlen, nutze es mit OziExplorer. Das Programm
gibt es als PC Version und PDA Version und entsprechender Schnittstelle.
Damit kannst Du die Karten am PC vorbereiten (potentielle Hotspots markieren
oder Daten von anderen Boardies(Danke an Stuffel) eingeben und dann auf 
den PDA schicken. Und ganz nebenbei erzählt Dir das Teil im Auto, wie Du in Norge zur Hütte kommst.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Das ist echt interessant mit den PDA´s, ist ja bald Weihnachten|rolleyes .

Ein gutes ist ja schon für 300-350 Euronen(z.BYukumo 300 Gps) inkl. Strassen-Navisoftware und Autozubehör zu haben.
Was kommt denn da noch an Seekarten/Seekartensoftware obendrauf?

@Amerika
Welches PDA nutzt du?


----------



## Mxbx Dxck (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Hallo Boardies, 

danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps, werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich einen PDA zulegen. Wie komme ich jetzt an die Software für die Seekarten? Gibt es die auf CD, bzw hat jemand nen link wo man solche Sachen bestellen kann?

Gruß Moby Dick:m


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Moby Dick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps, werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich einen PDA zulegen. Wie komme ich jetzt an die Software für die Seekarten? Gibt es die auf CD, bzw hat jemand nen link wo man solche Sachen bestellen kann?
> 
> Gruß Moby Dick:m



es kommt drauf an welche software du möchtes

pocket-Navigator http://www.nv-verlag.de/
(Programm englisch, Handbuch deutsch)

Ein vollwertiges Navigationsprogramm für den Pocket PC

Die Alternative zur Navigation mit dem PC. Ein vollwertiges und eigenständiges Navigationsprogramm, das sich dank der einfachen Bedienung und zahlreichen Funktionen immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreut.

Der Pocket Navigator liest alle Seekarten im BSB-Format, d. h.,auf dem Pocket PC können dieselben Seekarten wie auf demPC verwendet werden. .Programm und Seekarten werden vom PC auf den Pocket PCgeladen. Die Karten werden dabeiin ein Format umgewandelt, das nur wenig Speicherplatz beansprucht. Der PC kann zuhause oder unter Deck bleibenund der Pocket PC zur Navigation mit an Bord bzw. ins Cockpitgenommen werden.

Der Pocket Navigator auf einem Pocket PC mit integriertem GPS oder externer Verbindung zu einem GPS-Gerät (über Bluetooth oder Kabel) ist Hand-GPS und Kartenplotter zugleich. Der Pocket PC kann darüber hinaus zur Straßennavigation, als Terminplaner, als Telefon usw. verwendet werden.

Preis 98 € 
jetzt kommen immer noch die Seekarten dazu je nach gebiet.

http://www.memory-map.com/index.html?http://www.memory-map.com/navigator.htm
kostenpunkt Only $99.95 (Includes Pocket Navigator)
Five essential tools to enhance your journey:

   1.

      Plan Routes. See distances, compass bearings, elevation profile and estimated time
   2.

      Print maps. Merge map sheets to make a seamless map, and print personalized maps with your overlay data.
   3.

      Program GPS.  Program complex routes and waypoints into a handheld GPS.
   4.

      Plot real-time position.  See your position accurately displayed on a moving map on a laptop or PDA
   5.

      Performance review. Analyze GPS tracklog data to see where you have been, with time distance, speed and elevation profile.

auch hier wirste kartensätze käufen müssen

und noch einer 
WinGPS 4.1 Mobile Navigator Neu, ab € 69,- !
Für PocketPC mit Windows Mobile 2003 und DKW2/BSB Karten.  Routennavigation mit DKW2 Karten, wie ANWB, DKW1800/2005 oder Navkom DKW2 Kartensätze.
http://www.stentec.com/shop/de/index_software.html
auch hier musst du die jeweiligen karten nachkaufen

alle programm laufen zb mit bsb-karten
ich hoffe hiermit hast du einige infos

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

MoinMoin!

Ich habe gerade mein SporTrak Color bekommen! :q *freu*

Einfach nur geil! Wenigstens hab ich jetzt was fürn Winter zum einfummeln 

Sagt mal gibt es eine Software zur Datenpflege/Einstellung? Oder wozu ist das Datenkabel ausser mehr Karten laden noch da?


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Ich habe gerade mein SporTrak Color bekommen! :q *freu*
> 
> ...



du könntes es zb mit dem notebook verbinden, und darüber als gps laufen lassen. zb mit verbindung von NAvigationsoftware auf dem PC .zum anderen für softwareupdates des gerätes

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Aber eine Pflegesoftware a la am PC Positionen eigeben und dann überspielen gibbet ne was?


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

...jau torsk, die gibbet. da du dir aber jetzt das color gekauft hast (#6), solltest du dir noch die blue-nav disc europe von magellan greifen... mit dieser soft kannst du dir sämtliche zielkoordinaten via PC-kabel von deiner kiste auf´s sportrak schaufeln #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bezahlbares GPS Handy für Norge*

Die ist aber so teuer :c :c :c 

naja is ja bald Weihnachten #t


----------

